# Hysterosalpingogram - when in cycle?



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Since being referred to the infertility clinic at the hospital, we have been having various tests. We know we are dealing with male factor and will need to have ICSI but they are doing various tests on me. I have had an ultrasound and all was fine. I have now received a letter for my Hysterosalpingogram (HSG). I was told to phone as close as possible to day 1 of my cycle, I did so back in April and was also asked when my next period was due so I told them 10th or 11th May and it came yesterday. I received the letter yesterday asking me to go for the HSG on 4th June. I will be on day 26 then so right at the end of my cycle. Is it ok to have it then? Everything I have read states it is normally done at the beginning of the cycle around day 6-12. Has anyone else had it this late in the cycle? The other thing is I am on holiday a couple of days later so if I have any issues I will also be miles away. I have also read about telling them if you bleed for more than 3-4 days after but as my period is due on day 28, so this is likely anyway. I'm considering re-scheduling anyway as it could be difficult getting the time off work with being off the week after and June is a busy time there too. I also don't want to ruin my holiday if I had issues! I'm just looking for some advice before I make the decision and your experiences. Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The reason it's done early in the cycle is to be as sure as possible you aren't already pregnant.  I guess it depends how long you would have to wait for another appointment and then it's quite possible you may get given an appointment for a similar cycle day anyway.  Personally I had no problems following my hsg, and they are relatively rare anyway.  I'd have easily been able to go away even the day after, having had the procedure at about 5pm.

I'd be inclined in your shoes to use protection and keep the appointment, but it's individual choice at the end of the day x


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I have been told I have to abstain for the cycle up to the test (so the whole cycle for me), so maybe they do it differently. I had just heard it had to be early on and thought there might be another reason for this. Do you always experience bleeding after the hsg or is that not always the case? I was just a bit concerned that I might experience bleeding and then not know if it was still that or my af!! x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't have any bleeding or spotting x


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I have decided to keep the appointment and have booked it off work. Has anyone else got any other advice? x


----------

